# انتقاء الكلمات المناسبة وسيلة مهمة كيف تساعدين صديقتك على اجتياز أزمتها؟



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* انتقاء الكلمات المناسبة وسيلة مهمة
كيف تساعدين صديقتك على اجتياز أزمتها؟

شكل واحدة منا يمكن أن تمر بظروف صعبة وأوقات عصيبة، وحينها نكون بأمس الحاجة إلى من يقف بجانبنا. قد لا نحتاج لأكثر من كلمة طيبة، تخفف عنا معاناتنا وتشعرنا باهتمام الآخرين، ولكن بعض الناس قد لا يجدون الكلمات المناسبة في مثل هذه الحالات، بل يتفوهون بعبارات من دون أي تفكير، يمكن أن تكون مؤذية أكثر منها مواسية، وبدلاً من التخفيف عنا يكتشفون لاحقاً أنهم زادوا من ألمنا من دون قصد منهم. ينصح علماء النفس في مثل هذه الحالات بعدم السكوت، "فإذا كنت تمرين بأزمة، وعلق أحدهم تعليقاً يؤذيك، فلديك كل الحق في إسكاته"، يمكنك الإجابة بالقول: "شكراً لاهتمامك"، وبعدها يمكنك تغيير الحديث، أو إذا كنت تريدين أن تكوني أكثر وضوحاً، فإنه يمكنك القول بكل بساطة: " أنا آسفة ولكنني لا أرغب في التحدث عن الأمر".

  قد تمر إحدى صديقاتك بتجربة أو مشكلة عائلية وربما تجهض أخرى في أول حمل لها، أو يصاب ابنها بمرض عضال، فما أفضل الطرق لتظهري لصديقتك أنك تهتمين بها وكيف تقدمين لها المساعدة؟، 
 ما عليك سوى انتقاء الكلمات المناسبة. متخصصات في علم النفس، تحدثن عن أفضل الطرق لمساعدتك على انتقاء الكلمات بعناية، وبكثير من الاهتمام، ولكي تستخدمينها في الأوقات الصعبة، وشرحن أفضل الطرق لتعبري لصديقاتك عن اهتمامك بمشكلاتهن، وذلك من خلال تجارب مختلفة وكيفية التعامل مع كل حالة.
    * عندما تجهض صديقتك
      تحكي ليزا عن تجربتها مع الإجهاض، وكم شعرت بالحزن والوحدة عندما انتهى حملها بعد نحو تسعة أسابيع، فقد حاولت عائلتها وصديقاتها الوقوف إلى جانبها ودعمها، إلا أنه للأسف كانت تعليقات بعضهم أحياناً جارحة، بل مؤلمة. فمثلاً إحدى الصديقات علقت بالقول: " لابد أن الجنين كان يعاني مشكرلات عديدة "، وتقول ليزا: " بالنسبة لي بدا وكأنها تقول من المحتمل أنه لم يكن جنيناً كاملاً فلم أنت حزينة إلى هذه الدرجة؟ "، وصديقة أخرى قالت " قد يكون ذلك أفضل"، حقاً؟
      أما الذي ساعد ليزا فعلاً، فهو التحدث إلى صديقة بكت معها عندما أعلمتها بما حدث، وتقول: " تلك الصديقة أحست بي وبألمي، وانتهى بي الأمر أخيراً إلى التخفيف عنها بقولي: "لا عليك، سوف أكون على ما يرام"، بغض النظر عن ردات فعل الآخرين، فإن معظم الصديقات يحاولن بصدق التخفيف عن الصديقة التي مرت بتجربة إجهاض، وحتى أكثر التعابير قساوة تخرج حينها بدافع المواساة. هذا ما تراه آن دوغلاس، مؤلفة كتاب The Mother of All Pregnancy books، والمتخصصة في الكتابة عن الأمومة والأبوة.

      وتتابع دوغلاس: " ولكننا غالباً ما نقلل من شأن حجم الخسارة في حالة الإجهاض، أو على الأقل كيف يشعر الطرف الذي أصابه الأذى. حتى وإن كان إجهاضاً في مرحلة مبكرة، فهو في النهاية فقدان لطفل، وهذا يسبب الحزن ويؤدي إلى حالة نفسية صعبة، قد لا تمر بتلك السهولة "، وتوضح قائلة: " تشعر المرأة بالذنب كما لو كان خطؤها، كما تشعر بالحنين، والذين لا يعلمون ذلك يمكن أن يضاعفوا من الحالة بمجرد تعليق خاطئ، من دون أن يشعروا بذلك".

      وتنصح دوغلاس في مثل تلك الحالة: " إذا لم تكوني واثقة مما تقولين، فيمكنك الاكتفاء بالتعليق: " أنا آسفة لحدوث ذلك "، قد يبدو تعبيراً عاماً، ولكنه مناسب في معظم الحالات".
    * إياك أن تقولي:
       "هل ستجربين مرة ثانية؟"، فالأم التي تعاني فقدان جنين حديثاً، لا تريد التفكير بآخر، على الأقل في حينها.
      " على الأقل أنت تعلمين الآن أنك لست عاقراً"، هذا صحيح ولكنها تعلم أيضاً أنها قد تجهض مجدداً، وهذا ما لاترغب في تذكره بكل تأكيد.
    * يمكنك القول:
      " أنا آسفة لما حدث".
      " أنا هنا، إذا كنت ترغبين في التحدث عن الأمر". " أستطيع الاهتمام بصغارك، أو القيام بأي شيء تريدين..أرغب في مساعدتك بأي طريقة".


  * عندما يمرض طفل إحدى صديقاتك
      مادلين لديها طفل مصاب بالسرطان، تتحدث عن تجربتها بالقول: " لقد صدمت عندما أخبرت إحدى صديقاتي بأن ابني يعاني مرض السرطان، علقت على الأمر أمام أطفالي: ألست خائفة؟". تتابع مادلين: " كنت أود لو أجبتها: " ليس لدي وقت للخوف، وحتى لو كنت كذلك، لم أكن أريد لأطفالي أن يعلموا بهذا"، والآن وقد تحسنت حالة طفلها، ترغب مادلين في إخبار كل من تحدث عن فزعها، بأن مرض طفلها قد انتهى، وتتابع: " أعلم أن نيتهم حسنة، والحقيقة أن السرطان لا يزول بشكل نهائي، وابني سوف يخضع لفحوص كل بضعة أشهر ولمدة سنوات".
    * " كوني بجانبها باستمرار"..تنصح دوغلاس بذلك، فالناس عادة ما يكونون تواقين لمساعدة الصديق في حالة الأمراض المستعصية، ولكن إذا لم تكن عروض المساعدة واضحة فإنها قد تعطي نتيجة عكسية، " بما أن صديقتك ستمضي معظم وقتها في المستشفى فاعلميها بالضبط ما الذي يمكنك القيام به، مثل أن تقلي أطفالها من المدرسة، أو أن تحضري وجبة ساخنة للعائلة، وهي سوف تحتاج إلى دعم عاطفي أيضاً، ولذلك أخبريها بأنك موجودة إذا احتاجت إليك وأخبريها بأن عرضك للمساعدة ليس لمرة واحدة فقط".
    * إياك أن تقولي:
      " ابن إحدى صديقاتي لديه الحالة نفسها، وهو الآن على ما يرام"، إذا لم تكوني متأكدة تماماً مما تقولين.
      "آمل ألا يكون المرض في مرحلة متقدمة"، فهذا آخر ما تريد صديقتك سماعه أو التفكير فيه.
      "هل هو معد؟ "، مثل هذا السؤال قد يبدو أنانياً، وخالياً من الإحساس، حتى لو كنت قلقة على صحة أطفالك.
    * يمكنك القول:
      " أنا آسفة لأن طفلك في المستشفى، ويسعدني أن أحضر ابنتك من التدريب، عندها لن يكون عليك التفكير بذلك".
      " لقد فكرت بك كثيراً، كيف تتعاملين مع الأمر؟ " ثم انصتي باهتمام، فقد لا يكون هناك ما تستطيعين فعله أكثر من ذلك.
      " أستطيع البقاء بجانبك، والقيام بأي شيء تريدينه".

منقول مع التعديل
*​


----------



## Nemo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد موضوع حلو أوى ومحتاج مننا ناخد بالنا بكل كلمة لأن فى كلمات بسيطة يمكن أن تقال وتحطم أمال وأعصاب
ميرسى جدا لتعبك
 وربنا يعوضك ويباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> بجد موضوع حلو أوى ومحتاج مننا ناخد بالنا بكل كلمة لأن فى كلمات بسيطة يمكن أن تقال وتحطم أمال وأعصاب
> ميرسى جدا لتعبك
> وربنا يعوضك ويباركك


----------



## crazy (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــراحه موضوع جميل جداا

مشكووره عالموضوع الحلو والمفيد
وفعلا بعض الناس تحتاج لمعرفة الكلمات المناسبه


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2010)

crazy قال:


> بصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــراحه موضوع جميل جداا
> 
> مشكووره عالموضوع الحلو والمفيد
> وفعلا بعض الناس تحتاج لمعرفة الكلمات المناسبه


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع

 رائع جدا جدا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع رااااااااااائع
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------

